# Year and model info needed



## R Harrison (Oct 15, 2019)

I just bought a Long tractor and would like to get an owners manual for it. Looking at the label on the tractor it is a model 1529 serial # 50001409. Is this a 460? Also can anyone tell from the serial # what year it is? View media item 3427


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

It appears that you attempted to add a photo of the tractor you're asking about but, it didn't work. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## R Harrison (Oct 15, 2019)

gasmith10 said:


> It appears that you attempted to add a photo of the tractor you're asking about but, it didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


I added a photo of the model # label


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay, I'm just checking to see if something's up with the forum because I don't see your pic, just the code.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

gasmith10 said:


> Okay, I'm just checking to see if something's up with the forum because I don't see your pic, just the code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This help?


----------



## R Harrison (Oct 15, 2019)

40Windsor reposted it. It's just a picture of the label that shows the model 1529 serial # 50001409 information


----------



## R Harrison (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## R Harrison (Oct 15, 2019)

There's a couple pics of the tractor as well


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

My model number is 1528. It is a 460DT, 4WD with a Long FEL. Yours appears to be the 2WD version of this.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## R Harrison (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes mine is a 2WD. In regards to an owners manual does the year make any difference or was the 460 model the same throughout the lifecycle of that model?


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

R Harrison said:


> Yes mine is a 2WD. In regards to an owners manual does the year make any difference or was the 460 model the same throughout the lifecycle of that model?


Yes, to my knowledge, the 460 model was the same throughout it's lifecycle. I know the newer version of this tractor to have changed the model number to the 2460. There were some evident changes and styling with the 2460. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

